# Timecapsule (and Airport Extreme) Disappearing Act...



## fryke (Sep 22, 2016)

Heya. It's been a while since I created a new thread. I've been using macOS Sierra for maybe two weeks (last beta and then GM versions), and today I noticed something strange: My devices asked for the network password, which should've been saved anyway. After that, I decided to look at the configuration of my TimeCapsule – and couldn't. It simply didn't show up in the AirPort utility.

Somewhere (else) I found a thread that suggested solving the problem by removing iCloud (Back to my Mac) users from the TC's configuration. When restarted, the TC would show up in the utility for about a minute. That worked. My TC is now again showing up everywhere, green lit and everything. According to that thread I found, it would disappear again once I'd add my iCloud user for the Back to my Mac functionality.

Anyone else confirming this? Is it Sierra/iOS 10 specific? I'm hoping for a firmware update for the TC soon, because I actually want to use Back to my Mac again...


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 1, 2016)

I heard that it's with using the iCloud setup in your Apple router! The current firmware is culprit so reopen iCloud setups in any Apple Router and turn iCloud setup off!


----------



## fryke (Oct 14, 2016)

That's what I said and did.  I'm not sure whether I should activate it again after a future software update for the AirPort Extreme/Time Capsule. I seriously don't want to wait months and months until I can access my iMac from outside the home again...


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 23, 2016)

fryke said:


> That's what I said and did.  I'm not sure whether I should activate it again after a future software update for the AirPort Extreme/Time Capsule. I seriously don't want to wait months and months until I can access my iMac from outside the home again...



Well it looks like Apple finally might have fixed your problem: Airport Base Station Firmware Update 7.7.8.



> About AirPort Base Station Firmware Update 7.7.8
> 
> Firmware update 7.7.8 is recommended for all AirPort Extreme and AirPort Time Capsule base stations with 802.11ac. This update addresses an issue that may prevent AirPort base stations from appearing in AirPort Utility when Back to My Mac is enabled.
> For detailed information about the security content of this update, please visit: http://support.apple.com/kb/HT201222
> ...


----------

